# Thanksgiving weekend cut short because of the weather but still had fun.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2019)

We had a wonderful holiday dinner with my daughter and grand kids and even managed to visit the Smithsonian Institute the next day.  I couldn't resist trying out my grandsons Trombone and from the looks of him I didn't do well at all.
The Institute had so many new exhibits since the hubby and I visited years ago.
I loved the dinosaur exhibit  and especially loved seeing Julia Childs kitchen. I watched all her shows in the 50s. She was so tall all her counter tops were raised so she could cook more comfortably..
We left just ahead of the winter storm.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice to see people that have Thanksgiving with their families. Like it's a museum kind of thing for me I had four daughters.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

That sounds like a great time, Ruth.  Very happy for you.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't know how it sounded, but you need strong chops to play the trombone.  You gave it an enthusiastic try.   Is your grandson good at it?


----------



## Catlady (Dec 6, 2019)

Ruth, was Julia Child your favorite chef?  Below are my favorites =

Lidia Bastianich
Jacques Pepin
Nick Stellino


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I don't know how it sounded, but you need strong chops to play the trombone.  You gave it an enthusiastic try.   Is your grandson good at it?


Catlady,my grandson just started playing. He played Twinkle Twinkle Little Star and one other I never heard of. I had no idea how hard it is to play. I was very happy to get a squeak out of it.

Julia was one of the first chefs I ever watched on TV. I never really tried true French cooking but she did inspire me to try recipes and learn to really enjoy cooking and baking.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2019)

I love your photos.  I laughed out loud at that pic of you playing the trombone!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

I love that photo, too, but is he covering his ears in that picture? 

It is a very sweet and dear picture, worth saving, for sure!  Very natural, and a special shared moment captured!


----------

